# Thoughts on my newly acquired BS 100 DLC



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Just picked up a basically new BS 100 DLC from Cabinateman, get sale by the way, and I must say there is something special about this watch. When you first strap it up it takes a few minutes to get used to the overall look, size, and weight but after that it's all gravy. I mean like so many others have said, what a freaking awesome piece for the cash. I have owned a few divers across a number of different distinctions from a U1, 300MM, SubC and this thing compares very favorably with all of them. It has the toughness of the U1, the quality feel and wrist presence of the 300MM and the beauty of the SubC at a very favorable price. I was looking to pick up the new Sea Dweller after attaining my MBA to mark the achievement but had a hard time with the price tag. After picking up this bad boy I am not really sure if I covet the SDC as I once did. I have the Speedy Pro for the office and now the 100 DLC for play and for the time being that might be enough, key word being might. It really comes down to when you purchase a watch such as this for the price and then compare it to what it costs to grab a new Rolex " Dive watch" you begin to question if the Rolie is worth the premium, all this said as I can't get the new GMT blue & black out of my head. Those might be questions that will never have a proper answer. 

At this point all I can say is I absolutely love this new 100 DLC and it's going to be around for awhile. If anyone is questioning picking one of these up while you still can all I can tell you is "just do it". I mean just think about it, for the price depreciation a person loses on buy an new Rolex Deep Sea and flipping it you could own a equally bad ass watch and come out ahead. 

Aquadive, keep up the great work, and never lose sight of the most import people in the world, your customers and you'll continue the great success you've enjoyed. 

Thanks all for reading


----------



## Mulder (Dec 11, 2013)

Congrats on your new AD
Welcome to the AD family.
Be sure to check out the newly anounced BS500.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Conrgats.

I have the same watch and love it. Even as I've been making drastic changes to my collection, my Aquadives aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations! It's funny, I got my AD DLC a few months ago (as a trade for my MM300) and thought I would be flipping it before too long. It took me a while before bonding with it but the more I wear it, the more I love it. It definitely is a quality piece and feels so comfortable on the wrist. I'm thinking it may be a keeper. I'm actually looking forward to trying a Cordovan Shell from Toshi.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Now you know how special Aquadive . It is a special watch.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Welcome to the AD fam.


----------



## Cosmograph (May 13, 2011)

Welcome and congrats to acquiring a stellar piece. Awesome response and CS IMO. Not many brands can match.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Phenominal watch for sure. I love mine as well. Not going anywhere anytime soon either.

My DLC says hello


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Mine on orange Iso says 
"Welcome to the club!!! "


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks all for the welcome messages. The longer I own this watch the more I love it. At time's I think of keeping as the only diver in my collection and other times I thinks about picking up a more versatile piece like a new SubC and then I consider the price and I reconsider. 

Quick question for everyone? Has anyone every had their DLC 100 on a leather Nato strap. I keep thinking of picking one up from Hodinkee but I am just not sure how it would look or could rival the Iso. 

Also, has anyone every scratched the DLC coating on their watch, trying to determine if I need to be at all careful with this bad boy?

Thanks guys.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Can't speak directly to the leather nato, but I have had mine of plenty of leather straps. Canvas and others as well for what that's worth. As for the DLC coating I've not a nick or scratch in mine. Whatever the specific concoction and process they use, it is great.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The DLC coating is super strong. I've popped the spring bars off numerous times and had a couple slips here and there and the lugs are perfect. The coating is spot on. You'll be fine. 


As for NATO I haven't tried one on my AD but I think it would look pretty sweet. But keep in mind that you will need a thinner leather to get it to fit nicely. I highly recommend Gunny straps and his distressed leather NATO with leather keepers. I have one in 24mm and its superb quality. 

Danny


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

On scratching the DLC, its durable for daily desk dives and accidental scrubs but lug strap changes are to be more careful. Especially with the use of a tool. DLC aren't diamond per se, so I'd say unless you really put some tool force into it the coating will last a long time. And a fantastic job they've done. 

On leather NATO, tried it on and didn't quite like how they look. For one, it was too thin a leather I got from NatoStrapCo. They look mismatched when the solid high case sits tall and strap wraps thinly around my waist (6.5"). Somehow going back to Isofrane felt the most comfortable because at 5mm thickness the whole package looks complete. 

Sorry no pic for reference, but I'd suggest if you want a leather NATO get it with a thicker material. Unfortunately if its too thick you may have trouble with slotting in the spring bars.


----------

